# An Interesting Blog: "Regarding the ******** Breast Cancer Awareness Games"



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

A very interesting read. It does get a little repetitive half way through but she raises an excellent point.

http://cgwardphotography.blogspot.com/2011/08/regarding-********-breast-cancer.html

(for some reason it takes you to the bottom of the page so you need to scroll up)

C~x

/links


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Excellent Caz,

Made my heart sore seeing it on a friends page then figured it was one of those games but I didn't want to play I just posted this instead

https://apps.********.com/virtualbadges/badge/716/ much more appropriate I feel x

/links


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm a ******** junky and I have to say, the new 'game' really was like being slapped in the face continuously, it actually (because I'm a bit fragile at the moment more than anything) had me in tears. So, goodo for speaking up about it. My own choice of action was just to come off ******** for a few days until the fuss had calmed down.


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks for posting this exactly how i felt after found out what it was.  did really hurt when first read status on f b x


----------



## Son (Aug 31, 2011)

I work in a school, termtime only, so have been off for the summer hols & go back next week. Id seen on ** that two of my friends (from work) status's hinted at them being pregnant (one sits at the desk nxt to me), I thought they were comparing notes with one another & as much as I wanted to be happy for them, I was absolutely gutted & was dreading going back to work - so much so that i've not been back on ** since so its only from here that i now realise it was another one if those 'games'. 
I think that the 'bra' version may have had some benefits in making people aware but those since have been rather pointless & people are just jumping on a daft bandwagon!!!
 to all...xxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

I have just posted the link of the blog on my ******** page to raise awareness amoungest my '**' friends who don't know about my infertility problems (its not something you advertise really is it   ) I even posted when I saw the game that 'god help anyone that dares involve me in this game'

The Bra one I took part in as I felt that the two-Breast cancer awareness and bra's- were linked so people would get it. 

Thanks for posting the links ladies, glad I am not alone in feeling really upset by this 'game'


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Me too, my cousin of all people (who knows of our infertility) sent it to me    I answered that seeing as i was infertile and couldn't actually have children that there was no point in me playing the game. She was mortified as she had just sent it to all the girls on her friends list.


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi


Thanks for posting this.  Alot of my work colleagues took part in this ** joke and seeing their posts was like a stab in the heart.  I was just preparing myself to face them at work and say congratulations and paste on a happy face when I received the e-mail myself and found out it was a cruel joke.  I am all for raising breast cancer awareness but surely there are better ways than this.  I also donate money monthly to cancer research.


I just ignored the e-mails but was so tempted to put something on ** but don't want everyone at work knowing my IF problems.


I though it was just me, being over emotional and super sensitive, but after 5 years of trying to get pregnant, 2 failed IVF attempts and 2 miscarriages, pregnancy to me is not something to joke about.  Having a child is something so precious.


That said I don't think the people who organised the ** campaign had thought things through properly.  If they had they would have realised how crass and insensitive they were being.


Anyway sorry for the rant and good luck to everyone going through this journey.


Ginger


----------

